# One Off Modded Id3077



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found some orange hands and this silver bezel insert. I can only make this one, I have no other parts and as far as I know O&W do not intend to make one like this. What do you think ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice!!!!

Those hands are very cool.....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Oooooh.....I like that









The silver bezel finishes it off just right!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Watch looks very cool Roy. The Orange hands are just right!










Mr Bry



hakim said:


> Oooooh.....I like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very Nice Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Roy I like that a lot.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think it "cheapens" it a bit







IMVHO.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

The Orange hands look great on the black face versus an orange face with black hands


----------



## stevebuk (Jul 6, 2005)

.........And I received it this morning. It look fabulous. It really does seem to be a step up in quality from the M series. I have an M6 with sapphire crystal which is a lovely watch but really is put into the dark by the 3077.

It's thicker, the crown bigger, the band seems better. Plus mine has orange hands









Cheers Roy,

Steve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Steve, glad you like it.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

stevebuk said:


> .........And I received it this morning. It look fabulous. It really does seem to be a step up in quality from the M series. I have an M6 with sapphire crystal which is a lovely watch but really is put into the dark by the 3077.
> 
> It's thicker, the crown bigger, the band seems better. Plus mine has orange hands
> 
> ...


.........And I received it this morning. It looks fabulous. It really does seem to be a step up in quality from the M series. I had a M1 with sapphire crystal which is a lovely watch but really is put into the dark by the 3077.

This is truly a nice watch, the splash of orange against the black dial really stands out and along with the silver bezel insert makes it very distinct from a lot of other divers, which can be much of a likenes some times









Touch of inspiration, when you found the hands and bezel and put them on this watch, Roy









Many thanks to Steve for selling the watch in a good trouble free transaction









Mike


----------



## donb (Feb 21, 2006)

Roy said:


> Just found some orange hands and this silver bezel insert. I can only make this one, I have no other parts and as far as I know O&W do not intend to make one like this. What do you think ?


Good afternoon,

I am the new proud owner of a second hand #ID3077 which is in excellent condition, only 6 months old.

I currently have it on a Bond Nato strap.

I came across your modded version and like very much the orange hands. I would like to add some pizazz to mine.

Any chance in obtaining a set of hands now or in the future?

Regards,

DonB


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You would have to ask our host Roy...

[email protected]


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I do not have any more orange hands.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was thinking about this. Roy's just said he hasn't got anymore hands but couldn't Bry cutomise a set for you? I'm not sure hand painting is amongst his many skills yet but it may well be worthwhile asking him.


----------

